# rear entry binding feedback, are they "so convenient"



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I've never owned a pair of traditional strap bindings (started with the Burton step-in system and Flows for the past 7-8 years) so I have nothing to compare to but I like the convenience of just stepping into my binding and closing the high back. People have complained of trying to use them on a sloped surface but I believe there is a new model that allows you to use them like a traditional strap binding if you choose to.

There's some good info here on the new Flow's:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/45319-flow-binding-2013-q.html

K2 also makes a similar product (the Cinch) which may be of interest as well.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd used flow bindings(the 5, and now the NX2-AT) for 3 seasons now and i really enjoy them. I had the union force before and i can strap easily while standing but i prefer the flows better. as people say,its all up to you. the new flow you can strap if needed like a traditional binding, i tried it at home but not on the mountain cuz i never needed to, but at least i know i can:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

t21 said:


> I'd used flow bindings(the 5, and now the NX2-AT) for 3 seasons now and i really enjoy them. I had the union force before and i can strap easily while standing but i prefer the flows better. as people say,its all up to you. the new flow you can strap if needed like a traditional binding, i tried it at home but not on the mountain cuz i never needed to, but at least i know i can:thumbsup:



Are they as least as tight as regular bindings, when you stap in without the ratchets ??


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

johnnyt said:


> Are they as least as tight as regular bindings, when you stap in without the ratchets ??


Flows are not as tight as regular bindings and they're not intended to be. With The 'I' strap, you get more contact over the boot, so you're not cranking down on a couple of simple straps.

Whether or not this causes loss of control -- or _significant_ loss of control -- is a source of endless debate. Whether or not it's worth it for the convenience is also endlessly argued.

Personally, I own NXT-ATs and Rome 390s, and my board has the Flows on it while the Romes sit in a box. That says it all for me.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

I prefer my Flow Trilogy's over my Burton Missions on both my park and mountain boards.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

johnnyt said:


> Are they as least as tight as regular bindings, when you stap in without the ratchets ??


I've used the k2 cinch and you can set them too tight, not that you'd want to have numb feet.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

edlo said:


> I've used the k2 cinch and you can set them too tight, not that you'd want to have numb feet.


With the new NX2's I'd guess you can also set them too tight. Since the straps descend on the boot when you pull up the highback, it just becomes a question of how hard you want to yard on the highback and clip.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's me taking a run at my local hill with my NXT-ATSE's. You can see how convenient they are and why I like that. I also feel no reduction in control with them. With my NX2's it is even easier and I can't make my foot go numb. The most important thing to remember that the non NASTY Flow can not compensate for a poor fitting boot like a 2 strap can.

FILE0171 - YouTube


----------



## rider3 (Mar 14, 2013)

don't forget there are other things to consider when purchasing bindings. like boards, bindings can be on the stiffer or softer side. the shape of the highbacks (canted) is also a consideration, as well as how much forward lean (if you use that) you can get. as already mentioned in another post, it's an ongoing debate over whether or not you lose control. many experienced riders LOVE their flow bindings, and rip using them. On the other hand, how much time are you really going to save switching to rear entry bindings? If you can get the performance and comfort and features out of rear entry that you want, then great, go for it. If you have to sacrifice (in your opinion) one of those aspects, it might not be worth it just to spare a few seconds. I use traditional toe and ankle strap bindings, and it takes just a few seconds to strap in. At the end of the day, I am of the opinion that personal preference overrides all considerations. What do YOU want and like in a binding. That's the questions.


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback! I guess I want a responsive, good build quality binding, that will feel snug on my feet.. I'm strongly considering the neversummer SL, with the nx2-at bindings.. I know the board is a medium flex and the bindings medium-high stiffness??


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

rider3 said:


> don't forget there are other things to consider when purchasing bindings. like boards, bindings can be on the stiffer or softer side. *the shape of the highbacks (canted)*is also a consideration, as well as how much forward lean (if you use that) you can get. as already mentioned in another post, it's an ongoing debate over whether or not you lose control. many experienced riders LOVE their flow bindings, and rip using them. On the other hand, how much time are you really going to save switching to rear entry bindings? If you can get the performance and comfort and features out of rear entry that you want, then great, go for it. If you have to sacrifice (in your opinion) one of those aspects, it might not be worth it just to spare a few seconds. I use traditional toe and ankle strap bindings, and it takes just a few seconds to strap in. At the end of the day, I am of the opinion that personal preference overrides all considerations. What do YOU want and like in a binding. That's the questions.


Not sure if you ment that part or if it was a mistake in sentence structure, highbacks are generaly asymetrical, symetrical or a combonation of the two. Also highbacks made of different materials act differently. 

Canting is found in the foot bed. And can be had in different degrees if the brand/model offers it. Canting helps keep your lower and upper leg in line so your knees arent at an unatural tweaked angle. Also canting is said to help with pop.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

I'll start off by saying im not very experienced 2013 was my first season riding, started on a Salomon The Villain board with Burton Freestyle bindings and they worked out pretty good. Picked up a set of 2013 Flow NX2-SE bindings toward the end of the season wanting to try some of these quick entry bindings and went and rode them a few days and one of the biggest problems is the base plate has a narrow spot towards the middle and wide on the ends and I have a hard time quickly entering them without getting my boot stuck trying to slide in where it narrows up. Also the quick entry really only works out in very flat area for me. I will be doing more tinkering and adjusting to try and get my use out of these but i'll also be picking up a set of Burton Cartels in 2014 for riding as I feel I spent more time doing the traditional strap in than using the quick entry feature.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

johnnyt said:


> Thanks for your feedback! I guess I want a responsive, good build quality binding, that will feel snug on my feet.. I'm strongly considering the neversummer SL, with the nx2-at bindings.. I know the board is a medium flex and the bindings medium-high stiffness??


I used to ride a Flow M9 and think they are great for beginner and novices; they have lots of performance/leverage (stiff) when going Toe side or Heel side. This is due to their strap system and the cable that wraps around behind the highback.

The problem I had with Flow bindings is when I tried to flex the board. The loose fit of the bindings did not allow the transmission of the force. This problem has been addressed with the new NX2 system but realize that this system is being tweaked. A revised version is coming out for next year.

BTW, if you are interested in the older system. It is possible to snug the "I strap" down and use the rear entry system but I got so much feedback that it felt like I was riding a baseless binding. I eventually replaced the Flow Bindings with Ride CAD. This was many years ago and Flow has made many changes to their binding since then. This maybe a good way to go since I've seen the non NX2 bindings on sale. This way, you could bolt them on and check out the flex; something most stores don't want to do with new stock. Or do Craig's List.

Finally, if you are not in a rush and looking to buy off season; can wait for the demo tour. Try them out for yourself by going to a demo. People on the forum can only tell you what will work with a board; not if it will work for you.

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw for the OP I will probably never fuck with flows or rear entries of any kind. I wasted alot of uncomfortable days with gimmicky bindings the last few years, and while the Flows are pretty solid, I really prefer the classic no bullshit binding.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, the big problem with Flows (or any differently designed binding) is how do you try them out before you buy? If you have an opportunity to do so (demo days?), great! If not, unless you have the money to blow, just stick with what you know works.

I saw someone using Flow Fives my first season and was lucky enough to pick up a pair on end-of-season deep discount. I liked them and stuck with them, but if they'd turned out to be bogus I wouldn't have lost much. As it happens, I _do_ like Flows. I'll be buying some NX2's for the beginning of next season for my Heritage, and I've already got a set of Targa's for my soon-to-be Proto.


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

I had some GNU rear-entry bindings and the highback angle adjustment kept loosening up.... took more time to keep readjusting.

Now, I just stick with Burton Cartels - can fasten EASILY standing up - takes no time at all - I'm so MUCH happier!!!! I can strap in almost as fast as the skiers putting their pole straps on!!!


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, the big problem with Flows (or any differently designed binding) is how do you try them out before you buy? If you have an opportunity to do so (demo days?), great! If not, unless you have the money to blow, just stick with what you know works.
> 
> I saw someone using Flow Fives my first season and was lucky enough to pick up a pair on end-of-season deep discount. I liked them and stuck with them, but if they'd turned out to be bogus I wouldn't have lost much. As it happens, I _do_ like Flows. I'll be buying some NX2's for the beginning of next season for my Heritage, and I've already got a set of Targa's for my soon-to-be Proto.


fwiw, if you are in the Northeast US, Hunter Mountain always has a Demo Weekend at the beginning of the season in December. It's a big event with many venders; Burton, Ride, K2, Never Summer, ...

Also, Gilly's Snowboard Shop in Pittsfield Massachusetts does demo some equipment. I demoed the Now IPO last season and bought them from him. It's about 45 minutes from the New York Interstate as I'm driving to Vermont. Gillys Snowboard Shop

REI has a very generous return policy (for members). If REI has an item you want to buy and then it does not work for you; return it. But note, they will not take back something that has been abused or shows signs of extended use. Also, when an item has been returned it goes back to a central warehouse and later redistributed and sold in their Garage sale event (no warranty or returns).

If you are in Colorado, Loveland has a huge Demo Center and low rental prices. Loveland Demo Center

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP if ur riding really deep stuff, rear entry can be a nightmare if not a death trap...but if not then nevermind.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Not sure if you ment that part or if it was a mistake in sentence structure, highbacks are generaly asymetrical, symetrical or a combonation of the two. Also highbacks made of different materials act differently.
> 
> Canting is found in the foot bed. And can be had in different degrees if the brand/model offers it. Canting helps keep your lower and upper leg in line so your knees arent at an unatural tweaked angle. Also canting is said to help with pop.


Rome is adding some canted highbacks to their line up for 2014, otherwise you are correct about footbeds v. highbacks.


----------

